# HOCOC Big Dog Shootout



## Rich Dumas (Sep 3, 2008)




----------



## Rich Dumas (Sep 3, 2008)

*Riggen Car*

I just got an old Riggen car running for the Open Competition race. I got a couple of those back in 1972, they have not been run in over 40 years. The race will be held on a banked slider oval.


----------



## Rich Dumas (Sep 3, 2008)

*Podium Shots*

NSC podium.









Modified podium.









Jalopy podium.









Fairgrounds podium.









Open podium.


----------

